# Ancient serpent shows its leg



## Vladd67 (Apr 11, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Ancient serpent shows its leg
How many evolutionary questions does this answer?


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 11, 2008)

Like all such fascinating discoveries it answers some and poses others. 

D'you know I was once told by a bloke (with all sincerity) that snakes have retractable legs and that's why they can climb trees.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 12, 2008)

The Procrastinator said:


> D'you know I was once told by a bloke (with all sincerity) that snakes have retractable legs and that's why they can climb trees.


 
ROFLMAO.  That's just the funniest thing I've heard in ages.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 12, 2008)

It was pretty damn amusing. I was polite though and did not laugh in his face - he had many other stories like that one and I wanted to hear them. He was either delusional or a compulsive liar, not sure which, but boy he came up with some stuff. He also claimed he had a snake under his house which he had lured out by a combination of putting the radio on the lawn and playing classical music to it, and leaving it a bowl of milk as bait. He swore by this method.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers, Pro!

Had a PC Techie in my shop a number of years back who was the same way, only, well, most of his shall-we-say unorthodox methods had to do with the opposite sex.  Same end result, though; always left shaking my head!

Great clipping, Vlad.  This one's cool, but if they start finding snakes that resemble millipedes I for one will count my blessings that they're extinct!


----------

